# Need Packet Writing Software--Free



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I'm using Nero burning ROM that came with a burner and it seems Nero has dropped InCD from the package. Where can I get a substitute for InCD, preferably free.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Nero still includes InCD with their full retail package:

http://ww2.nero.com/nero7/enu/InCD_5.html

However, the versions of Nero that come bundled with some DVD and CD burners do not include all of the Nero Applications. You may want to check into the cost of upgrading your bundled version to the full version.

From what I have read, a freeware UDF packet writer application may be difficult if not impossible to find.

FYI, A number of long time TSG members do not recommend packet writing as a very reliable method of saving data to a CD. There are many threads here about people loosing files on these types of burned discs.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

http://www.2brightsparks.com/help/index.php?pf=kb&page=index_v2&id=69&c=


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

cwwozniak,

I don't recommend packet writing, and more specifically, RW media, as they are proven to be unreliable after as few as two writes in some cases and the failure rate rises very sharply after 7 writes. RW is just as reliable as R if you only write once; but, that defeats the intended purpose of RW.

Personally, I threw away about twenty RWs about three years ago when the failures became apparent. Did you know when this RW stuff came onto the market that the manufacturers had the gall to advertise ten thousand writes before failure? Ha!

But, my customer still wants RW even after strong warnings.

Thanks, kiwiguy, I'll give your link a try when I return there later this week.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Tell him to buy a DVD-RAM drive.


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

Alex Ethridge said:


> Personally, I threw away about twenty RWs about three years ago when the failures became apparent.
> .


 I would have taken them. I use them all the time for test discs for video. Of course these aren't of any importance and if the burn fails doesn't matter. They do have a use though if only for that. Can't say I've had a failure yet that I'm aware of and some I've written too at least 100 times.


----------

